# Sexing Leucolemas - 1 Calling!!!!



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

I recently started hearing some calling from one of my D. leucolemas who are 13 months old. I think it is the one with the two dot's over the eyes (Nips) but have never observed him actually calling. The other two (Triforce with the triangle head blob, and Bar with the...BAR blob on it's head) I am not sure about, any advice would be appreciated!



















The pictures can be expanded if you click them! Link to the album James Leuc's - Imgur

James


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was going to say that Nips might be female and the other two male. Hard to tell. None of them have that 'swallowed a big marble' look that females get.


----------



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been cutting back to every other day feedings because they were all 'swallowed a big marble' looking. Thanks for the gander!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Nil, Mine are a little over two years and proven. Male is significantly smaller then the female and you can easily tell which it is in a side by side. I beleive this is a pic of my female(not home right now only pic on my phone and they are new frogs for me). I'll toss another pic up in 10


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Here is a great picture. I'll let you guess which is which.


----------



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> Nil, Mine are a little over two years and proven. Male is significantly smaller then the female and you can easily tell which it is in a side by side. I beleive this is a pic of my female(not home right now only pic on my phone and they are new frogs for me). I'll toss another pic up in 10
> 
> View attachment 32519


Yeah, that ones toe-pads do look like nips though, maybe that is a female? I have noticed that nips is the odd one out and still hear calling. Great pics!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I can see that in the picture. My male was calling the other day after I played a video. You should try that and stay by the tank. I played it 2-3 times and heard faint calling then he called again a minute later. Just wait it out for a bit after the calling video and see


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a useful trick.
Play a YouTube clip of Leucs calling and my male starts to call back.
If not, try misting the tank first.


----------

